# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Waterproofing screwed in shower rails?

## Dwinny

Hi 
I was looking at shower head rails and started to wonder that if they are screwed into the tiles, wouldn't the screws and plug make a hole in the waterproofing and thus allow water to get into the wall? 
would there be an issue or is it the hole like filled with silicone or some sealant before the screws go in to cover the hole in the waterproofing? 
Thanks 
Dwinny

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The first consideration will be ensuring the is something to screw into, other than just the wall sheeting, so you need to locate a stud or noggin. 
Mark the hole, pilot drill and fill with a sealant before adding the fixing. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## RedJason

Hey Dwinny 
You could do Oldsaltoz said and go to the effort of finding a stud or noggin, but that's a pain. I bought a shower rail online from never drill again. They use a glue instead of screws that sticks to your tiles. I wasn't a hundred percent sure on it, but i saw a video on youtube of a guy doing chin ups on a towel rail and thought i'd give it a go.
The rail I bought was this one SPAA COMBINATION SHOWER RAIL
Went up a treat, and I'm pretty sure i'd bend the rail before i'd pull it off.
Hope it helps you out! 
Cheers,
mate

----------

